# 31rqs - Rear Playroom



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, we're 24 hours away from picking up our 31RQS and we're starting to have second thoughts. When we started looking for new trailers, we really had our hearts set on a dual slide bunkhouse with a u-shaped dinette. After looking at the Keystone and Jayco version, we decided the u-shaped dinette makes the couch the size of a loveseat (without really adding much room at the table) and the front bedroom feels like a closet because the there is a wall with 2 inches of touching the foot of the bed. Also, both the Jayco or Keystone versions were in their mid-range lines (Jay Flight G2 and Sprinter). The Jayco has a aluminum exterior with a nice interior, the Sprinter has fiberglass exterior but cheap cabinets.

The one thing that we really liked in both models was the second slideout in the rear bunkhouse, as well as the option to replace the bottom bunk with a sofabed. With the one set of bunks sliding out, it left you with 4-5 feet of floorspace for the kids to play. (3 girls ages 2, 4, and 6)

With the 31RQS, we get 4 bunks and pretty much no floor space. Even if I remove one of the bottom bunks, the outside storage is cutting into the space. It's kind of scary to thing about major modifications to a brand new trailer, but here are my ideas so far to make this work:

1. The most drastic option is to remove a bottom bunk, pull back the carpet and essentially invert the outside storage to regain the interior space. Either cut all the way back along the side of the dresser for the most space, but loosing the passthrough in the rear, or stop at the passthrough.

2. My second idea is to make a platform to span between the two bottom bunks, and add a step to get up onto it. I'm thinking if this is done right, it could be easily removed for resale and I could carpet it to match, add a door or drawers to use the space for more interior storage.

Thoughts? Suggestions?

Thanks,

David


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It sounds more like you want the 32BHDS instead of the 31RQS. That said you can modify the 31RQS easily enough but you can only take out the curb side bottom bunk completely as the street side bottom bunk covers the water heater.

What size kids do you have??

How about this, modified version 2, take out the top bunk on one side and the bottom bunk mattress on that side and build a deck to fill the space between the two bottom bunks. You now have the same floor space as removing one bottom bunk but still have two beds and have not messed with the outside storage.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

David,

A couple of people around here have done the platform option, and I would strongly recommend that over cutting up your new Outback. We looked at building a platform ourselves, but I can honestly tell you that after three full seasons in our 28RS-DS, the kids have found no problem finding places to play in the bunk room. My DD's favorite is to stand on the little platform in front of the wardrobe, and play with her Polly Pockets and animals on the shelf on top of the wardrobe. My son just spreads out onto any available horizontal surface within reach. If they need room to run around, we just send them outside!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This is precisely the reason we switched from purchassing a 31RQS to the 32BHDS. The kids (and so do we) love having their own room in the back. at the ages ours are right now they just love sleeping in their sleeping bags on the floor. they have a sofa to sit and watch their movies, the floor to play with toys and games etc. Also, we do a few trips with some friends, just the adults. They can comfortably sleep (together) in the rear BH on the sofa bed. it gives the trailer so much more living space while ultimately being able to sleep 3 people on "beds" or 2 on the floor and 2 on "beds" without using the dinette or living room sofa.

just my experience and .02


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Three kids 2, 4 and 6 (they are still small and will be happy either way... mine are 13, 17 and 19 now). 
I say leave the trailer as is...they will be fine... use the extra bunk for storage of their "stuff". If it is nice...be outside with them... if it is bad weather....you read a book in your room or watch tv in your room...let them play in the main room all they want. Weather turns good...pick up the toys...go outside...
Later on when the kids are bigger they'll appreciate each having their own bunk.
It is about camping and family time. Not about them having a great play room. Am I the only one thinking that you will be fine in the trailer as is?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Every family's needs are different. In my case, we started with a 28RSS 04 for the quad bunks and next went to the 31RQS 06 and have never looked back. My kids are (9,7,5) and this will be our 5th season camping with a trailer. I wouldn't trade the quad bunks for anything. When the kids were smaller they used the extra bunk as the "cave" and now we use it for one of their friends. I will be adding curtains to each bunk this year because they are asking for it. My oldest loves to read and the light bothers the other 2 while they are trying to sleep. My kids do not spend alot of time in the bunk part, so I have never even thought about a having a play area but I can see the benefit of having it.

I gues in short I would go for the platform so if your needs change the mod is easily undone. If after a few seasons of camping you do not require the bunk and you are not going to sell the trailer, than I would do a more intrusive type mod.

Good luck with your decision and post some pics which ever way you decide to go.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> *It is about camping and family time. Not about them having a great play room.* Am I the only one thinking that you will be fine in the trailer as is?


Explain to me why since we enjoy the "play room" idea for the kids, that means our intentions are not about camping and family time?









Agian, each familys needs and preferences are different. But, I dont think its fair to judge the family intentions based on the trailer they have...









I also think the 31RQS is an exceptional trailer just the way it is but DieselDave asked for thoughts and suggestions. I offered mine since we had the same thoughts when we purchased ours and made a last minute change. That was our choice and so far we are happy with it! If i had teenagers, the decision would have been different but we most likely wont have this trailer that long so we did what was best for us now.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Quad bunks here in a 28RSS. 3 girls 17, 17, 14 and an 8yr old boy. Works great for us as we're either at the beach or trout fishing in mountains all day anyway. In the evenings, they hang out at dinete and on our slide with us, and at bedtime they're all comfortable in their own space. Leave it the way it is.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I know I may be banned from here for suggesting this...but have you looked at a Jayco 31BHS?







I had one before I upgraded to the 31RQS. The Jayco had rear bunks that folded up (the two bottom ones spilt and folded into the walls, the two top bunks folded up into the ceiling), then you had the oversized doors to store stuff, kinda like a pass through storage. 
One thing I would like to say...It is a feature that I DO NOT MISS. The storage in the 31RQS is much better and way more convenient. I can use tupperware totes and put them in the cargo area and not have to pull them out and fold down beds when we get to a camp site. I bought my Jayco in '04 when my boys were 5 and 6 and never once did they use the bunk room as a "play room". Just as at home, my kids use the bedroom for sleeping. When they play games, they sit at the kitchen table or picnic table outside.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I can see young ones liking(or needing) a play area. After a long day, my 4 year old son needs to lay down, push around cars and decompress. That makes a trailer tight if we are cooking dinner and he is on the floor. However, we have found that if we keep his bed made, he has a fine time doing it there. Our younger daughter is a little more work because she can't be trusted on the bed yet (usually results in a loud crash and tears







). By next year however she will be able to do that as well. I suspect the play room needs will decrease as they get older, but only time will tell.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

We put the dealer through "what if we changed our mind on the model" fire drill and he handled it well.

They had one on the lot, but it wasn't an LE. With all the mixed (aka negative) reviews on the electric awning, that wasn't much of a loss.

End the end, it doesn't seem worth while to spend the extra money for the 32BHDS, just to end up with the same number of beds we have now. We would have probably replaced the couch with another bunk and a trundle underneath. (even more $$$) I'm sure the dealer wouldn't be throwing in the slideout awning, especially since they already installed it on the other 31RQS







, and for this trailer we'd need two. (again more $$$)

Beside costing a lot more after it was all said and done, we came to the conclusion that sticking with the 31RQS was the way to go. While we like the idea of the kids having a place of their own to play inside, we also agree that the reason we go camping is spend time as a family. I'm afraid if we were given the option of "sending them to their room", we would probably do that more than we should. Our three little girls aren't as low maintenance as they could be.









It certainly helped to hear the experiences of other families of 5 (with kids both young and old).

I don't think we'll go as drastic as inverting the outside storage under the bunk (curb side only, thanks CamperAndy), but my wife is not a fan of the platform idea. Instead, she wants me to cut into the outside storage to add more closet (or drawer) space under one of the bunks. The little dresser between the bunks is way too small for all the "wardrobe changes" our little girls require.

Thanks again for the help and I will be taking Oregon_Camper's advice from my other thread and making a donation to help support the site.

David


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS AND ENJOY !!!! you WILL love it!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I say give the trailer a shot and see what you think after a season. As others have experienced, our kids have never had a problem finding a place to play in our trailer. (Chuckling over the image of the kid standing on the platform playing with something on top of the wardrobe, as I've seen that many times myself.)

One thing to keep in mind - this trailer has a BIG slideout. Kids can play at the dinette or around the couch area without blocking traffic at all. Perhaps that's why it hasn't really been a problem not having a play area per se.

The designers of the 31RQS clearly favored storage space over open floor space. That "inconvenience" inside the bunkhouse equates to an unbelievable amount of garage storage space. With 5-6 people there are a lot of camping chairs, beach toys, and what-not to store in there. You don't realize it until you experience it, but there is a lot of peace of mind that comes from the convenience of having plenty of room for everything to have its place, and not have to get into storing chairs on beds and all that nonsnense. For me that easily balances out the loss of a dedicated play room.

Having said that, as I posted earlier there are some new floorplans coming out with gimungous play areas in the rear bunkhouses (I'm talking double slides back there) which are _very_ attractive.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess I was harsh with my thoughts. Sorry about that. You are all right that everyone needs are different. I will be more supportive next time. Good luck with figuring it out. Sincerely,


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know what the dealer is selling it for but I know of a 32bhds with slide covers,tank flush,vent covers,power jack,and turbo maxx fan that will be coming up for sale very shortly for a lot less than Msrp









John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> I don't know what the dealer is selling it for but I know of a 32bhds with slide covers,tank flush,vent covers,power jack,and turbo maxx fan that will be coming up for sale very shortly for a lot less than Msrp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had might as well throw in the hitch too. It's not sounding like you'll be needing it


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I don't know what the dealer is selling it for but I know of a 32bhds with slide covers,tank flush,vent covers,power jack,Equal-I-Zer hitch,and turbo maxx fan that will be coming up for sale very shortly for a lot less than Msrp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had might as well throw in the hitch too. It's not sounding like you'll be needing it








[/quote]
I almost forgot about that.

My bad I'll throw that in too.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I don't know what the dealer is selling it for but I know of a 32bhds with slide covers,tank flush,vent covers,power jack,and turbo maxx fan that will be coming up for sale very shortly for a lot less than Msrp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had might as well throw in the hitch too. It's not sounding like you'll be needing it








[/quote]

Did I miss something?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I don't know what the dealer is selling it for but I know of a 32bhds with slide covers,tank flush,vent covers,power jack,and turbo maxx fan that will be coming up for sale very shortly for a lot less than Msrp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had might as well throw in the hitch too. It's not sounding like you'll be needing it








[/quote]

Did I miss something?
[/quote]
John's been looking for ways to fill that truck bed.... and nothing fills a truck bed like a 5'er


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I don't know what the dealer is selling it for but I know of a 32bhds with slide covers,tank flush,vent covers,power jack,and turbo maxx fan that will be coming up for sale very shortly for a lot less than Msrp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had might as well throw in the hitch too. It's not sounding like you'll be needing it








[/quote]

Did I miss something?
[/quote]
John's been looking for ways to fill that truck bed.... and nothing fills a truck bed like a 5'er








[/quote]

Shhhhhhh


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camper Louise said:


> I guess I was harsh with my thoughts. Sorry about that. You are all right that everyone needs are different. I will be more supportive next time. Good luck with figuring it out. Sincerely,


Louise,
I don't think you were harsh at all, I was thinking the same thing. I think the difference is since our children are older, we can look back and know that the girls will be happy playing anywhere in the comfort of their parents protective eyes, and all too soon they will be grown up and gone or getting ready to leave to do their own thing. I tell all new parents this do your best to enjoy every minute even the 2 a.m. feedings and the poopies and the pukes, and the don't do that, and the don't touch that and the rest, because this week they are toddlers and next week it's the prom, and they're off. Just enjoy them!! and give them a hug for us mom's who don't get a knee in the ribs when we get a hug!! My hugs come via the phoneline on Sunday nights from 3500 miles away,







and I would give anything for one more hug with a knee in the ribs!! or the ones where they wrap their little arms around your neck and their little legs around your waist and grind their little heels into the small of your back!! I miss my Frank!!
TTFN
Ember


----------

